# Will a cap spray 75 spray latex? An experiment



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

So, I purchased a titan caps pray 75 3 stage HVLP last year for tubs. It has held up through over 80 tubs so far. 

Now that she's broke in, it's time to push her to her limits. Today I will be spraying cabinets with a number 3 needle. The paint: Valspar ICON semi-gloss white.

I will be using the machine as it came from the factory. I will not use the pps system I normally use.

Cabinets have been pre - primed yesterday. 

Pictures to follow tonight.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I used one to paint a full set of kitchen cabinets and it worked very well


----------



## bryanmoreno92 (Mar 13, 2015)

You'll need a #5 projector set to spray latex, it'll also do epoxy


----------



## bryanmoreno92 (Mar 13, 2015)

You may need to reduce the latex

Just add a lil bit of water


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

bryanmoreno92 said:


> You'll need a #5 projector set to spray latex, it'll also do epoxy


I use a number 3 for the epoxy I use on tubs.

I thinned the latex down 10 percent, turned the air almost completely off and the material dial 1 full turn open.

It worked. But I brushed the primer on thinking I could sand it out. I was wrong.

On the cabinet facing though, it was all spray. And it came out smooth.

So next time I will commit to a complete spray job, instead of wussing out and brushing the primer.

The expected finish was brush as these were junk cabinets that just needed to survive one more tenant. So either way I couldn't disappoint.


----------

